
Gabriel Weinberg: Enabling Do Not Track in Law - lifeisstillgood
https://www.quora.com/Is-there-a-simple-privacy-law-that-actually-makes-sense/answer/Gabriel-Weinberg?share=1
======
3xblah
By now, we have all seen some of the mind-numbing approaches employed by web
developers in order to try to escape the burdens of GDPR via user "consent". I
recently saw a pop-up box on a website that stated that _by closing the box_
the user has agreed to accept cookies and be tracked.

It seems much easier to let users indicate their consent in a uniform way via
HTTP headers than to have every website come up with their own _interactive_
means of seeking consent.

Even though DNT is "dead", if a user enables "Do Not Track" on Chrome she gets
a scary warning. None of the other privacy settings show a warning when
enabled.

